# RC Electric Car Parts



## Downward (15 Aug 2011)

**A Plea**

Anyway I have a Kyosho Alpha 4wd RC Electric Car.

However it seems some parts are missing (It's 10 years old I reckon)

Don't suppose anyone is into RC Cars ? 

I have 2 Batteries like these

(I reckon they are knackered though) So need a Battery, Can't seem to find anywhere that sells Chargers for them either and No idea where my Charger is.

Also 4 Wheels and Tyres


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2011)

I used to have (several) Kyosho's, must admit i've never heard of the alpha. Sorry no bits left either!


----------



## Norm (15 Aug 2011)

I use an online model shop but I can't remember the name or the url at the moment. Have you tried a Google?


----------



## Downward (15 Aug 2011)

Yeah seen some stuff on E bay

kyosho pureten alpha ep


----------



## TobyM (15 Aug 2011)

That looks to be a standard tamiya connection - http://www.modelsport.co.uk/carson-6-cell-mains-trickle-charger/rc-car-products/39717
You can also buy spare batteries on that site


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2011)

Bloody hell 3300mAh- best you could get in my day was 1700 mAh and they cost about two months paper round dosh. Bet you can power a silly turn motor with them cells.


----------



## Downward (15 Aug 2011)

TobyM said:


> That looks to be a standard tamiya connection - http://www.modelspor...-products/39717
> You can also buy spare batteries on that site



Thanks
Any ideas on what Wheels and Tyres ? Are they all the same size ?


----------



## TobyM (15 Aug 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Bloody hell 3300mAh- best you could get in my day was 1700 mAh and they cost about two months paper round dosh. Bet you can power a silly turn motor with them cells.


Haha, I've got 4500mAh in my RC car! Which would take 18 hours using that charger I linked to to charge, but it should be okay for smaller batteries 



Downward said:


> Thanks
> Any ideas on what Wheels and Tyres ? Are they all the same size ?


I'm not really sure tbh, as my rc car is a buggy as supposed to an on road car - but most things here (http://www.modelsport.co.uk/on-road/rc-car-categories/9960/996015&MSAttributeID[58]=973) should work as they all use a 12 mm hex fitting. Measure your axle and check if you're in any doubt.

As for tyres, I guess you just buy some which fit whichever wheels you choose!

Also, in relation to what I said above, you may wish to choose a different charger if your batteries have a high mAh as that one takes about 4 hours per 1000 mAh, which is really quite a long time. Mine takes 1 hour for 1000 mAh and that's quite slow!

Chargers - http://www.modelsport.co.uk/mains-only/rc-car-categories/9920/992030&MSAttributeID[34]=617
Wheels - http://www.modelsport.co.uk/on-road/rc-car-categories/9960/996015&MSAttributeID[58]=973
Tyres - http://www.modelsport.co.uk/on-road/rc-car-categories/9960/996010&MSAttributeID[58]=973


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Aug 2011)

+1 for Modelsport. I've bought electric and nitro cars and parts off them in the past, (sadly rc car less at the moment though ).

Always found their service to be very good


----------



## Downward (15 Aug 2011)

Thanks - Any idea on the best way to start ? Buy a charger and see if the batteries I have charge 1st ?


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Aug 2011)

Downward said:


> Thanks - Any idea on the best way to start ? Buy a charger and see if the batteries I have charge 1st ?



That'd be a start, but you can pick a battery charger up on eBay like this one. I filtered the results for UK only, but if you have fire extinguishers in your house you can get even cheaper ones from the Far East


----------



## Norm (15 Aug 2011)

Norm said:


> I use an online model shop but I can't remember the name or the url at the moment. Have you tried a Google?


 www.rcpitstop.co.uk is the one I use.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Aug 2011)

And thanks. I've just spent all evening gorping at old 1/10th buggy racing videos. If I sink the kids dinner money on an old RC10 its your fault downfader.


----------



## Melonfish (17 Aug 2011)

I was going to suggest airsoft sites for chargers too, AEG's use the same NiCd or NiMh batteries and connectors.
they even do dischargers.
pete


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Sep 2011)

Downward said:


> Thanks - Any idea on the best way to start ? Buy a charger and see if the batteries I have charge 1st ?



If the batteries have been sat doing nothing for a year or so then they'll take some charge, but run down quickly. 

I used to work for the coventry Antics as R/C tech (left due to the wife getting a better job elsewhere) 
www.anticsonline.co.uk 02476 551155

I'd recommend the Ansman battery packs that they have and the ansman fast charger that they also supply. 

wheels and tyres from cml distribution http://www.cmldistribution.co.uk/
you should be able to find some of the correct fit there. 
not all r/c cars use the same fit

sorry I've only just seen this thread or i'd have posted while working there


----------

